# The Busiest Year



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is a video that I made about my dog Discoe and her accomplishments from 2010 until recent. 
I hope everyone likes it!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks for sharing! Loved the mix of training and just fun photos of such a great looking dog.

Looks like you love'm!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice video, enjoyed it. She is a beautiful girl and congratulations. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you both very much!
She really is the best dog that I never knew I wanted, until I got her


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Outstanding dog. Congratulations!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you, Marnie!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Great video..my favorite was her in the air with her pink ribbon in her mouth. She is beautiful...very nice job with her! I'm sure she will continue to impress in 2012


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol. That was the day she got her new Wubba. Thank you very much! We have a plan for 2012...just hoping we can get everything done we have our sights on.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Discoetheque said:


> Lol. That was the day she got her new Wubba. Thank you very much! We have a plan for 2012...just hoping we can get everything done we have our sights on.


Oh it's a pink wubba! I thought she took off with her pink award ribbon! lol

These dogs are such a pleasure to work with..so smart. I had to pace myself with our training goals...think I was getting ahead of myself!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol..that would not be unlike her. She got hold of her Best Puppy rosette when she was younger and decided to have a little get-together with it. Needless to say: I'm glad we managed to get that pic of it before that happened because that's all we have left of it!

Our breeder had made up a training plan for us for 2010, just a neat little handwritten paper with our training and titling goals for tracking, obedience and protection. I'm glad to say with the exception of one or two things, we did everything on it within reasonable time. I still have it in a box along with Discoe's ribbons and medals, as if to say 'We conquered you!"


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

What a gorgeous dog and what great accomplishments! You both look so happy!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

She is very lucky to have you! Gorgeous and congrats.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you both very much!
I am definitely proud of her. I used to watch Westminster as a child, and other assorted dog events and at that time, it all seemed so far away. Like the people who did these sorts of events were special or fortunate or rich or something like that. Even ten years ago, I'd have never dreamed that I could be in the show ring with my own dog, that we could be out on a field.

I'm glad to be able to do it, and most of all to do it with a dog that I raised and trained, put in work with, spent time with. I'm glad to have all these memories with her: the socialization, the training sessions with good friends, the trials and shows and evaluations and road trips and meet-and-greets and walks through the city.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

wow, really enjoyed seeing the pictures, what a beautiful dog, you must be a very proud momma, good luck in 2012


----------

